# Impact resistant emergency lighting



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

In a parking lot/gym with a 25' ceiling there are 4' single lamp strips with emergency ballasts hanging at 20', these strips have the metal wire guard on them. The area is mainly used as a basketball court and as you can imagine the strips get hit often. What can I do or replace them with so they won't get damaged/ destroyed from being hit by basketballs?


----------

